# old timey craftsman radial arm saw



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

anyone have one of these? i think i need one. can it cut 18" pannels? is it acurate and easy to set up?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*yes and no*

yes I have several, and no they will only cut about 14" wide panels.
They are relatively easy to set up. I use mine for crosscuts only at 90 degrees, but I will set another one up for dados.
To cut 18" panels I would use a tablesaw sled.  bill


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

I've had one in my shop for almost 40 years and I use it at least once every week. It's been the hardest working saw in my little barn shop. But I must say that I usually do not use it for important cuts on detailed projects. I use it mostly for cross cutting, both 90° cuts and angled cuts on lumber for farm projects. I wouldn't give up my old RAS for anything. Well, almost anything ;-)


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Like this? It's about 20 yrs old... lol

I wouldn't not have one. Accurate when tuned. Efficient for cutting panels but I'm only getting 16.75" out of my 12" saw as I overbuilt my fence. It's a hoss of a saw at 3 hp and easily cuts 8/4 hardwood but I've cut a good bit thicker stock as well.

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've had several of the 10" saws over the years, and always kept one for 90 degree crosscuts. I would also have one that I used for angle cuts. My intent for a long time was to convert one to a radial arm router, so I would pick up one for the transformation. I would get busy and kept putting it off, and sell it.

Then I would get motivated again and get another one, and the story goes on. Used prices went from $50 (average use) to $125 (like new). Along with the 10" saws I ran across a 14" Atlas 5HP for the large stock.

I still use a "radial arm compound miter saw", which are harder to find these days.
.


















 





.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

If you're looking for a RAS for long crosscuts, the earlier (pre-70's?) Craftsman are supposed to be good but the older Dewalts and Delta/Rockwells have a long reach if you look for the right model. Some of the long arm DeWalts can cut over a 24" crosscut and like the turret arm Rockwell/Deltas, are built like tanks and can be very accurate. Of course, you probably aren't going to find one for the price of a Craftsman unless you get lucky.

I have a ~90 Craftsman RAS and it's accuracy is pretty good. I am also in the process of restoring a Rockwell Plus 10 that weighs about twice as much and should crosscut about 18", depending on how the fence is set up.

If you'd like learn more and to look at pictures of old RAS's, go here: http://vintagemachinery.org/home.aspx , pick a manufacturer, then 'photo index', then sort by picking 'Radial Arm Saw".  Lots of eye candy for tool buffs.

Bill


----------



## CJWillie (Oct 31, 2011)

I recently took advantage of the recall of Craftsman RAS. I had one from the '60s and restored it to working condition about 10-12 years ago. Good saw, accurate, but it never got used. I might have used it twice in all that time. I thought when I bought it that I would use it a lot. I spent more time moving it out of the way or using it for storage than using it. Couldn't sell it on CL for $100, so took advantage of the recall. They gave me the $100 and I got to keep the cabinet it was mounted on. Everybody has their own way to do things and I guess I just never found the need for a RAS. Before I had to retire I was a professional cabinetmaker so I spent a lot of time in the shop and always had other ways get the job done.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I sold my RAS a few years ago because I never really used it, and because it rattled so much I was scared one day I'd turn it on and the blade would end up embedded in my forehead like a cheap horror movie. But when I saw an earlier thread where someone had attached a grindstone or sander with a special arbor and used it to clean up some metal, I was just a bit intrigued. 
Flash forward to this thread and I see that the RAS is the tool of the week on the Tucson craigslist with a dozen being offered - 3 at less than $100 and most at under $250. 
So please, show me some more things I didn't know I could do with a RAS. If there is more than just crosscuts in wide stock I might hook up the trailer and take a little road trip.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Like this? It's about 20 yrs old... lol


Tom,

Based on the one that I used to have, I would say 30 years at least and probably much closer to 40. I bought mine in '71, new from Sears.


----------



## angelodp (Mar 2, 2012)

*Saw guide*

Have any of the Craftsman RAS owners ( older models ) made a safety guide for the blade? Just scored a 69 RAS and need to make on up. 

Ange


----------

